# Some Pics of my Crew



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Some recent pics of my pups

Molly









Boston










And some randoms



















Thanks for looking


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

A few more






































Thanks again


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are some good looking dogs! What breed are they?


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

They are good looking dogs! Kind of look like my girl Hannah.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, absolutely awesome pictures. I'm so busy looking at the photo's that I almost forgot to mention how cute your pups are. One question. What time do I show up for my lessons?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, great pics! I love the paw!


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the props!

Both my puppers are pure mutts. 
We know for sure Boston is half weim. And according to a recent DNA test hes also got Greyhound and GSP. Although I'm not 100%sold
According to the DNA testing Molly is mostly Rottie, with a sprinkling of Collie and Cocker Spaniel and ???? But who knows. 

MollyWoppy - haha as for lessons... I literally just picked up the camera this week. Never took a picture minus a few randoms over the years. I got really bored (home from work) and decided to give it a try. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great! They are sooooo Sleeeeepy!! :smile: The two of them side by side looking up is great. They look like statues!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

List said:


> Thanks for the props!


Awesome use of perspective, it really does a good job at capturing personality and mood. Great photos! If I didn't know better I'd say you're on a path to become a photographer!



> Both my puppers are pure mutts.
> We know for sure Boston is half weim. And according to a recent DNA test hes also got Greyhound and GSP. Although I'm not 100%sold
> According to the DNA testing Molly is mostly Rottie, with a sprinkling of Collie and Cocker Spaniel and ???? But who knows.


DNA tests are only so accurate and it really depends on what company you sent it into. Wisdom Panel is the most accurate of all the available tests because they have the most breed "signatures" on file (I think close to 200-250 different breeds). Some of the other online where you send in a cheek swab aren't as accurate because they don't have as many breed genomes in their databases to compare to. 

DNA tests can show really obscure breeds because you have to think of your dogs genetic material as a distinct "signature". For example, sign your name on a piece of paper three times with your normal writing hand. Then sign your name with your other hand. See how different they can be? That's how mixed breed genomes are. The three signatures you signed with your good hand is what the DNA test companies have in their database as purebred "signatures" to compare sample they get of mixed breeds. So what they do is match up your signature with you bad hand (your mixed breed dogs genetic material) with the different available purebred signatures (imagine 250 people also did this with signing their names with each hand). 

They have to choose the best matches. Usually the closest matches are what represent the parent generation and the least closest matches are the grandparent generations. The amount of genetic and physical (genotype vs phenotype) between two generations of mixed breed dogs is enormous. Parent genotype matches usually are at least a 25% match and grandparent matches are at least a 5% match. Can you see why you can get so much variability? The grandparent matches can only be a 5% match to your dogs DNA! 

Another thing you must realize is that even Wisdom Panel doesn't have all the breeds out there in their database. So if you feel that you got results that are WAY off, the breeds you got could be the "foundation" genetics for a particular breed. Because purebred dogs were all developed from preexisting purebred dogs. For example, I know WP doesnt have boerboel in their database, but the breeds that were used to develop the boerboel breed are in the database and those are the breeds that will show up (bull mastiff, bulldog etc- their history is uncertain).

Hope this helps with understanding why you see such obscure results on these tests :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

List said:


> MollyWoppy - haha as for lessons... I literally just picked up the camera this week. Never took a picture minus a few randoms over the years. I got really bored (home from work) and decided to give it a try.


Have I mentioned lately that I HATE people like you??? :biggrin:


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

You're a good photographer!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

great pics!! are those Paco collars?


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

They aren't Paco Collars. But I got them custom made on etsy for a fraction of the price. 









They were $17.99 for 1.5 inch.

And with the money I saved I went and bought them these leather collars from another etsy seller.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

17.99?!

Do you perhaps remember the name/brand of the etsy seller...? I was just about to order some Paco collars but would love to check those others out first!! :biggrin:


----------

